# What kind of injectors come on GSXR ITB's?



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

Does anyone know what size injectors came on the GSXR 750 models? Also, are they full size injectors (ie: will bosch injectors fit in the holes), or are they the micro injectors? I have done a lot of research on the subject but can't seem to find much info on the injectors. It would be nice to buy a set of ITB's off of ebay with good injectors you could use. Thanks
-Nick


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

They are smaller injectors than a normal Bosch injector. From what I've read, they seem to be 19 lb/hr injectors.
you would have to make a fuel rail for them, since the ITBs need to be spaced apart, and the original fuel rail wouldn't work, and you would need an external regulator
They could probably be machined to accept larger injectors.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

Hm... good point about modifying them. I guess you could just drill out the holes a little wider and tap them in order to accept g60 injector cups or something. I would like to move my injectors further away from the head if I am going to install the throttle bodies. If you modify an old intake manifold to accept the ITB's, and sit the injectors in the stock location, they are so close to the valves. I figure that I could gain some more top end power by moving them out.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

digital:k is using the gixxer i injectors on his 16v
seems to be workin ok for him


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (urogolf)*

so am i...stock gsxr injectors are 19lbs....they will work fine..plus for $30 per injector you can get upgraded ones.....


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

What are you guys using for a fuel rail? The stock GSXR one? I thought that they came with a dead-head fuel rail. ie: no place to put a fuel pressure regulator with return line.
BTW, here is a great article I found about the different specs on GSXR TB's from different years: http://www.avpj18.dsl.pipex.co....htm 


_Modified by NTRabbit at 6:52 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (NTRabbit)*

i used stock gsxr fuel rail...removed one of the tubes, welding in a barb adn used that for the return line....


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Did you not space your ITBs apart then?
you would need an external regulator if you use the GSXR rail, but I'm sure someone has found a way to rig up the stock FPR to work.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

no, stock gsxr spacing...
look cloes at the aluminum fuel rail peices...the one on the far left...you can kindof see the "T" we made to fit in there for the return...










_Modified by nothingleavesstock at 10:55 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

Not a bad idea. I was trying to think of how I would set mine up. Maybe I'll just do something like that. There are a few companies that sell fuel rails for hayabusa race motors that might work, but it's not worth it to shell out $200+ when you could just make something up.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

anymore info on what you guys are running for a FPR ? anymore pics... the more i think about it, if there is better injectors you can get along the way, than this would be the cheapest/easiest option..


----------

